# ASN chat session (tentative schedule)



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Given the results of the ASN participation survey (see http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=34416), it seems that there are a lot of questions regarding or lack of familiarity with the ASN project and becoming an amphibian steward.

A few members of the ASN committee (Ed, Brent and myself) are willing to hold a chat session one evening to discuss the basics of the program and answer any questions you might have if there is interest.

We obviously can't come up with a time that is convenient for everyone - and if this event goes well, there may be additional sessions in the future - but please post with any time preferences and we will do our best to meet them.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

It seems like Sunday night is the time that works for most around here...


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I'd participate. I might not say much, but I'd be there.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ditto what Mike said


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

I'd try to be there too! Sunday nights do seem to have a good turnout in the chatroom!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you don't ask questions its a little hard to answer them... 

Ed


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Schedule a date and time.. let's do it!


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd be game and I am just barely smart enough to know I don't know much so I'd have no problem coming with questions....


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Just wanted to update everyone on the chat session(s).

The plan right now is to have an informal chat session next Sunday night (12/16). Some of the ASN committee members will make an effort to join the chat at some time next Sunday evening. If you have any general questions about the program or becoming a steward - and see Ed, Brent, or myself in the chat room - stop on in.

We are going to schedule a formal session soon after the New Year (to avoid holiday conflicts). We will let everyone know about the date and time in advance (there will probably be a community message posted). At that time - we will try to have as many ASN representatives as possible to try and answer any/all questions. We will also discuss some changes to the ASN program that we are currently working very hard to get ironed out.

In the meantime, if you have a question regarding ASN - don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Is there a tentative time?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

For next weekend, we will try to have representatives in the chat room during normal peak chat hours (starting at 9PM) - give or take.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

EST I assume?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Yeah - sorry


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Just a reminder that we will have some ASN representatives present in the chat room tomorrow evening (starting at ~9PM EST)for anyone that may have any questions. If you have the time - stop in the chat room.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Just a bump for the chat starting in an hour...


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

crap is that tonight!? thanks for the 'minder


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very informational chat last night. For those who could not make it I will get the log posted later today.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Man, I totally forgot about that 

I'll keep my eyes open for the log, as joining TWI/ASN is high on my list of priorities with my Nabors imitators.

Jason


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Lee posted a log of the chat session Here


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I've just joined TWI- I think becoming a steward is a little much for me at this stage given my limited experience, but I will likely do so in the future once I understand a bit more.

Jason


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Part of the benefit of being a steward is learning from those who DO have the experience  i wouldn't worry about that... its the will to help that is the important, you'll get helped thru the rest.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

KeroKero said:


> Part of the benefit of being a steward is learning from those who DO have the experience  i wouldn't worry about that... its the will to help that is the important, you'll get helped thru the rest.


Ditto. No experience necessary. Just registering animals and participating in the community toward common goals is all that is needed. The time committment to be a steward can be very minimal, or as time consuming as you would like... there is plenty to do.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Well that certainly explains a few things- I'll work on the steward application this evening.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Any word on the date of the next 'after the holiday' chat session?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Geez Mike - how fast do you want the wheels to turn :lol: 

The ASN committee wants to iron out some details regarding some changes to the way steward levels are set up. We want to unveil the changes in the chat session - so by necessity - they need to be completed first. As soon as we get that covered - we will post the date of the chat session.

Also - just as a note to all who attended the first session - the second will be bigger and better - with input from several more ASN committee members.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Just making sure the wheels are indeed turning









If I can help in any way let me know.


----------

